# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Festival of the Arts

## ljbab728

I see little doubt this will be approved given the value of the Festival of the Arts to downtown OKC and the reason why they are moving.

Festival of the Arts officials seek $1.5 million for relocation expenses in Oklahoma City | News OK

----------


## Stickman

> I see little doubt this will be approved given the value of the Festival of the Arts to downtown OKC and the reason why they are moving.
> 
> Festival of the Arts officials seek $1.5 million for relocation expenses in Oklahoma City | News OK



 So this means the FESTIVAL will stay at Civic Center for the next ten years, or; do they plan on moving to Central Park in the next five years?  If the latter, a bit wasteful  IMO.

----------


## Pete

Some points:

This is further indication the convention hotel will be going on the south Clayco parcel since absolutely nothing is happening with Clayco on that spot and now we are rushing to move the Arts Festival and various tenants from that area.TIF is supposed to be for redevelopment of blighted areas.  How does this use even remotely qualify??Further evidence that TIF in OKC is really nothing more than a giant slush fund of tax dollars for the rich and powerful.This amounts to yet another public subsidy for the convention center project.As noted in the TIF Districts thread, the City now wants to create another 7 or 8 districts to redirect hundreds more millions from schools and other public services and be administered in the same arbitrary fashion.

----------


## Just the facts

This request is total proof the City has lost complete control of the TIF process - at least as it was sold to the people.

----------


## jerrywall

I run events here in the city.  I don't understand this cost for relocation, unless the city is charging 1.5 million for use of the space around the civic center.  At which point it means they're paying themselves.  It's not like the arts fest has a physical infrastructure they have to build.

This seems to read as they're asking for the money because they can.

----------


## Pete

From the article:




> Dolese estimated more than $550,000 is needed for electrical, water, mechanical and plumbing upgrades to the Civic Center park, as well as for signage, a communication network, tents, furniture and steel poles to support electric lines.


That's only $550K of the $1.5 million request and this is a big reach for TIF dollars to begin with by why are taxpayers paying for tents, signage and furniture??

At least some of the other infrastructure could be used for more events, however it seems that's exactly what the Myriad Gardens is for.

And, it seems to me, the idea of moving the festival completely away from the MBG on a long-term basis doesn't make much sense.   The original Clayco plans (which I realize now are out the window) showed them preserving the California easement for events.  So, now we are abandoning that idea completely or is this just $1.5 million for a temporary shift?

----------


## jerrywall

> So, now we are abandoning that idea completely *or is this just $1.5 million for a temporary shift?*


I think this is the most concerning part for me....

I'd be in full support of building some sort of multi use long term downtown festival area with all the various infrastructure that could be used year round for special street festival events.  This doesn't seem to be the case.

----------


## Pete

^

But even then, do we need to be doing that at Centennial Park when we already have the Myriad Gardens and are getting ready to build Central Park?

Why not delay the move one year and invest in Central Park instead?

----------


## jerrywall

With the demolition of the stage center, is there still space to hold it there?

----------


## Pete

The demolition of Stage Center shouldn't affect the Arts Festival.

The only thing they did there was place some sculptures.

The festival Plaza is still completely in tact and that is where they have a ton of electric, plumbing and everything else they need.

This is all about clearing this area out so they can move forward with the convention center hotel on that site, and by doing it now disassociates the public funds from that project.

----------


## jerrywall

Ah.  I didn't know if there was a debris issue or anything.  That makes sense.

----------


## Pete

You can see from this aerial that the plaza directly south of the old stage center hasn't been touched:

----------


## shawnw

Even if moving to Bicentennial Park for a year or two, having just been to Wiggle Out Loud there, I don't see what infrastructure was missing from there to prevent being able to pull off the arts fest.

----------


## onthestrip

> Some points:
> 
> This is further indication the convention hotel will be going on the south Clayco parcel since absolutely nothing is happening with Clayco on that spot and now we are rushing to move the Arts Festival and various tenants from that area.TIF is supposed to be for redevelopment of blighted areas.  How does this use even remotely qualify??Further evidence that TIF in OKC is really nothing more than a giant slush fund of tax dollars for the rich and powerful.This amounts to yet another public subsidy for the convention center project.As noted in the TIF Districts thread, the City now wants to create another 7 or 8 districts to redirect hundreds more millions from schools and other public services and be administered in the same arbitrary fashion.


Further, TIF money is granted with the hope and idea that it will get repaid in time with higher ad valorem taxes. But how would this money for moving be paid back? There is no permanent property improvements that would increase ad valorem income for the city. On the surface, this appears to be nothing but a free handout to well connected organizations and people.

----------


## Pete

^

Just to be clear, TIF money is not repaid by the recipients.  It's merely a grant/gift.

However, one of the main ideas behind such grants is to spur further development which contributes to a high tax base and thus generates more property taxes.  Again, very difficult to see how shifting this event from one place to another even comes close to fulfilling that requirement.

----------


## jerrywall

The newsok.com article about this....

"NewsOK.com has disabled the comments for this article."

hrm....

----------


## TexanOkie

The eligibility for this TIF expenditure has nothing to do with the use of Bicentennial Park for the Festival. Pete's probably right in that it has to do with relocation due to whatever is going to get built on the Clayco site--whether that be some Clayco development or convention center-related thing. Relocation expenses have been eligible project costs for TIF money since the legislation enacting TIF to begin with was first adopted. It's not all public improvements or development finance assistance. (It's also not all about remedying blight, but I'll save that argument.)

From the applicable definition in the Local Development Act (Oklahoma Statutes, Title 62, Section 853):



> 14. "Project costs" means the expenditures made or estimated to be made and monetary obligations incurred or estimated to be incurred which are listed in the project plan as costs of and incidental to planning, approval and implementation of the project plan. Any income, special assessments, or other revenues received, or reasonably expected to be received, by the city, town or county in connection with the implementation of the project plan may be used to pay project costs. Project costs include, but are not limited to:
> 
> . . . 
> 
> m. relocation costs to the extent that a governing body determines that relocation costs shall be paid or are required to be paid by federal or state law


On on semi-related note, why doesn't the City post notices/agendas for the various TIF review committees on its website page for "Meeting Agendas" like it does for every other public body or trust under it's general direction? Those meetings are public meetings and subject to the Open Meeting Act...

----------


## Pete

When I mentioned blight I was referring to the original intent of TIF, not the bastardized version it has become, especially in OKC.

I've never claimed any of this stuff is technically illegal, just very, very far from the spirit and intent of TIF and a very questionable use of tax dollars that would otherwise go to fund schools (primarily).

----------


## jerrywall

So what you're saying, is that if the city is trying to do or draw new development to site "a", and doing so would require an organization to relocate to site "b", even though the organization's move is not benefiting development at site "a", they are eligible for tif funds for the relocation?

----------


## Stickman

Seems as though the electrical would already be at Bicentennial Park, after all project 180 has an electrical box at just about every tree by the streets.  Wonder if some of the TIF money would be used for the arts council new office?

 :Missing:

----------


## Pete

There are several tenants being moved from the south Clayco site to the Arts District parking garage.

There is considerable expense around that, not the least of which is build-out of the new space.

This is another hidden cost of the convention center project, as is the value of the land that was to be sold to Clayco or another developer but will now almost certainly be given away for the convention hotel development.

----------


## shawnw

Oh yeah... didn't Opubco get TIF for moving back downtown?

----------


## Pete

> Oh yeah... didn't Opubco get TIF for moving back downtown?


Yes, also $1.5 million.

----------


## shawnw

Maybe that's some kind of minimum increment for that type of activity...

----------


## Jersey Boss

Chicago is known as the "City with big shoulders", OKC is going to be known as "The City that doesn't say no(to those with connections)"

----------


## Just the facts

> Chicago is known as the "City with big shoulders", OKC is going to be known as "The City that doesn't say no(to those with connections)"


OKC - the City with big knees.

What exactly is being "relocated" anyhow?  It is just some tents.  If the park needs additional water and electric - why is it the responsibility of FofA to provide it and not the City?  After all, the park belongs to the City.  I also had to LOL about comments being disabled on NewsOK.  That is pretty weak.

----------


## Pete

Yes, let's cut off public discussion about how tax dollars are spent.

Really, we should stop calling them "TIF Funds".  They are tax dollars plain and simple.

These articles should be worded:  "Millions in tax dollars appropriated from Oklahoma City Public Schools to be gifted to the Arts Festival for tents and signage."

----------


## Just the facts

> Yes, let's cut off public discussion about how tax dollars are spent.
> 
> Really, we should stop calling them "TIF Funds".  They are tax dollars plain and simple.
> 
> These articles should be worded:  "Millions in tax dollars appropriated from Oklahoma City Public Schools to be gifted to the Arts Festival for tents and signage."


You know, it is stuff like this (the redistribution of tax dollars to the private sector) that the millennials really hate, which is ironic because the City says this is the group they are trying to attract.  And it's not just the millennials either; real Teapartiers like myself are tired of this crap.  The whole reason for reurbanizing the core is so that it can be tax self-sustaining but this stuff blows the whole idea out of the water.

Let me add this comment as well - will these groups please please please stop with the economic justifications.  No one with 5 cents worth of common sense is buying that line anymore.  You want $1.5 million in tax dollars and the selling point is it will generate $200,000 in tax dollars - how about we just say no and keep the $1.5 million.

----------


## Pete

People just don't understand the TIF issue which is the way people running those programs want it.

It works out to be about the same as a full MAPS program which involves years of prep and input, tons of public meetings and vetting and ultimately a popular vote.  Good grief, we are already forming committees and taking input for MAPS 4 now.

TIF is just a few people deciding to redirect hundreds of millions of tax dollars, the City Council has a 100% approval rate in all these matters so that's just a rubber stamp, then a couple of people sit behind closed doors gifting tens of millions to mainly rich people and then the City Council 100% approves each handout.

And if anyone on the council asks questions or God forbid actually seeks to deny a new district or allocation, they are branded as a progress-hating infidel.

Ed Shadid is the only one that speaks about this but I can assure you he is not alone in his scrutiny and skepticism.

----------


## jerrywall

Trouble is you can be right, but if you burn a lot of bridges it's hard to get people to listen to you.

----------


## Pete

And all they need are 5 votes anyway and probably at least 6 of the 9 are lead-pipe cinches for anything put forth in the name of 'economic development'.

----------


## Pete

This was just approved in today's City Council meeting.

----------


## shawnw

sounds like it's pretty easy to get 1.5M in TIF, let's all apply!  :-P

----------


## bradh

> Chicago is known as the "City with big shoulders", OKC is going to be known as "The City that doesn't say no(to those with connections)"


Are you suggesting that Chicago is clean?  That's laughable

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Are you suggesting that Chicago is clean?  That's laughable


Nope. I don't know how that inference could be made.  There is no such thing as any city being "clean".  Anyone suggesting otherwise is ill informed.

----------


## bradh

> Nope. I don't know how that inference could be made.  There is no such thing as any city being "clean".  Anyone suggesting otherwise is ill informed.


I just got a kick out of Chicago being lauded as the "city with shoulders" when it's widely known to have one of the most corrupt governments in the country.  The shoulders are only used to make whistleblowers sleep with the fishes lol

----------


## Pete

BTW, the primary argument Couch made for the reason the festival had to be moved ASAP (as opposed to waiting a year then doing this relocation as a part of Central Park) is that the OG&E construction would make the current location unusable.

That makes zero sense to me and I hope to get further clarification on that point.

----------


## shawnw

There was also something tweeted about the arts council wanting to wait to move to central park until after area development had picked up.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I just got a kick out of Chicago being lauded as the "city with shoulders" when it's widely known to have one of the most corrupt governments in the country.  The shoulders are only used to make whistleblowers sleep with the fishes lol


Chicago by Carl Sandburg : Poetry Magazine


_Chicago

By  Carl Sandburg   

Hog Butcher for the World, 

   Tool Maker, Stacker of Wheat, 

   Player with Railroads and the Nation's Freight Handler; 

   Stormy, husky, brawling, 

   City of the Big Shoulders:  ...._

If you were unfamiliar with the nickname I see your confusion.

----------


## Anonymous.

Is it possible to grant the "TIF" money and then use invoices from the "relocation costs" and repay back the difference to the city? LOL I already know the answer to that.

But seriously, is there a way to see invoices for this extravagant relocation?

----------


## Pete

> There was also something tweeted about the arts council wanting to wait to move to central park until after area development had picked up.


So the taxpayers should give them $1.5 which will be thrown away once they do move?

And how about the using the Festival to help kick off the park, get people down there and spur more development?

----------


## shawnw

I agree with you...

----------


## Jersey Boss

Something just ain't right about the way the TIF program is utilized in OKC. I do wonder though if an investigation would ever be done knowing who the recipients and givers are.

----------


## Just the facts

I still don't understand though.  What is being relocated?

----------


## shawnw

They're moving the air from one place to another. Don't you know it's tough to move air? And very expensive.

----------


## Just the facts

> They're moving the air from one place to another. Don't you know it's tough to move air? And very expensive.


While humorous, they aren't even doing that.  They will use the air that already exists at Civic Park.  I seriously wonder if this is hush money.  Here is $1.5 million now go away quietly because we need your space for the CC.

----------


## trousers

> They're moving the air from one place to another. Don't you know it's tough to move air? And very expensive.

----------


## Pete

> While humorous, they aren't even doing that.  They will use the air that already exists at Civic Park.  I seriously wonder if this is hush money.  Here is $1.5 million now go away quietly because we need your space for the CC.


The will have to install extra electrical and plumbing to accommodate them and they also mentioned tents and signage.

----------


## Just the facts

> The will have to install extra electrical and plumbing to accommodate them and they also mentioned tents and signage.


Yes - buy why is the Festival of the Arts paying for that?  The property belongs to the City.  That is nothing more than money laundering on behalf of the City by diverting county tax money for schools to make improvements at City owner land and just using the FotA has a middleman.  I'm not joking when I say the FBI should take a look at this.

As for tents and signage - that is so crazy it should have been laughed at.  And I won't even get started on the whole "blight" requirement at a City park just rebuilt as part of Project 180.

----------


## Pete

The project plan for TIF #2 specifically allows for investment in public properties.

Centennial Park was entirely paid for by the Devon TIF (with a kick-in from Larry Nichols).

----------


## Just the facts

> The project plan for TIF #2 specifically allows for investment in public properties.
> 
> Centennial Park was entirely paid for by the Devon TIF (with a kick-in from Larry Nichols).


Yes - but Devon paid the tax that was used to make the public improvements.  This isn't that.  This is taking tax money not paid by FotA to make improvements to a public park on behalf of FotA.  To be like the Devon situation FotA would have to pay some level of tax of which a portion was then used to make public improvements that may or may not benefit FotA.

----------


## Pete

All TIF money comes from redirected property tax, and sometimes redirected sales tax.

And public projects are usually a big part of any TIF project plan.

----------


## Just the facts

So then how does FotA contribute since they don't have any property?  As for sales taxes, I think they are exempt from those since they are a 501(C)(3) organization.

We could debate this all night but the bottom line is this request should have been rejected, but since it wasn't then it has to be for a reason unknown to the general public.

----------


## BoulderSooner

These are public improvements for the most part.

----------


## mugofbeer

Ive read and read and read the posts on this thread.  The last few post pretty much outline what the TIFs do and the benefits they provide.  Pete has asserted its taking public money and lining the pockets of the wealthy.  JTF just doesnt want public money used for much of anything but it falls right into his lifestyle sweet-spot.  Considering this is about a FofA, its a private entity, is one of the biggest events this city has to offer and it clearly benefits the city in general, i fail to see what all the bitchins about.  TIFs are like earmarking funds for specific projects.  I know you all are still hurting about Stage Center and though I have no love for the structure, its demolition should never have been allowed until construction was set.  The BofA request sounds perfectly reasonable.   The are no pockets to line.  What am i missing?

----------


## jerrywall

My main complaint is that I'd be happier seeing this money spent on a permanent location for the Arts Festival and other events, rather than what appears to be a temporary location.

----------


## Just the facts

It is really just this simple - if the City wants to make improvements at Civic Park so that it is capable of hosting these types of events then the City just needs to do it - the own the park and they can use existing TIF money to do that right now.  There is zero reason why FotA even needs to be involved with it.  I am not opposed to the City spending tax dollars on public infrastructure (can't believe I even had to write that).  What I am opposed to is the City giving tax money to a private entity to spend on public infrastructure.  In what world does that even make sense?  We give tax dollars to lots of developers so they can spend it on THEIR projects (too many to list) to ostensibly expand the tax base and sometimes developers pay taxes (or buys City property) which the City by agreement turns around and spends on public projects directly related to their development (Lower Bricktown and Outlet Mall), but this is the first time that I am aware of that it worked like this.

----------


## mugofbeer

I would think the city is taking advantage of the tax revenue the FofA generates and the TIF allows them to earmark it for these improvements.  Once the FofA moves on to a new place like Central Park, the improvements will be there for other and future events at CC to use.  FofA isnt a private developer and the are no pockets to be lined here.  Are you insinuating the city is writing the FofA a literal check?  I can think of numerous things in Denver, here, that are similar.  Near where i work, the city of Denver spent a few bucks with infrastructure so food trucks could congregate 2 days a week on our civic center park.  Thats for the direct benefit of truck owners.  The issues you raise in OKC arent even an issue here.  People seem to better understand the benefit.  Maybe it wasnt done thru a TIF, but the net effect seems the same.

----------


## shawnw

I wouldn't have as much of an issue with this if it weren't for the fact that I had recently been to a festival at this very park. Seems like they had the things needed already to have a festival there, so I just don't understand what is needed over and above that.

----------


## Just the facts

Mug - your food truck Denver example is exactly how this should work, but that isn't how this deal is going down.  In your example Denver paid for the improvements to public space to benefit the food trucks.  They didn't give the money to the food trucks directly who may or may not make the public improvements the City of Denver made?

What happens in a few years when they move from Civic Park?  Are they going to take their infrastructure with them or sell it to the City?

On your other question, yes the City will write them a check.  How else would FotA get the money?  They don't pay any taxes to get it via a rebate.

----------


## Pete

> I would think the city is taking advantage of the tax revenue the FofA generates and the TIF allows them to earmark it for these improvements.


TIF is derived from property taxes and there will be no property taxes involved here and thus nothing for the City to 'earmark'.

----------


## Just the facts

Can these TIF credits be sold?

----------


## mugofbeer

> TIF is derived from property taxes and there will be no property taxes involved here and thus nothing for the City to 'earmark'.


Maybe i am mistaken but i thought one of you said TIFs sometimes use sales taxes?  So now my question  would be, who is driving this?  Pete, I love that your site is moving to function as a news source.  Set up a short Q & A session with this person.  There may be a valid reason they went through these gyrations.   Perhaps given $100k, the FofA organization can get significantly more bang for the buck than the city.  You all serve a great function being a watchdog but maybe soliciting some feedback from the other side would be helpful.

----------


## mkjeeves

I'm not sure how tax collection is structured but I'm pretty sure taxes get collected on food, drink and art sales at the festival. I believe food vendors sell directly and art sales go through the sales tent where taxes are collected and FotA takes their cut of sales. It would take forever to balance it back out on those taxes though, especially if you consider all the other city services and property the FotA relies on to function.

I support the arts. However, this stinks, is more abuse of TIF money. I'm ready for the state legislature to cut this off at the knees.

----------


## Pete

> Maybe i am mistaken but i thought one of you said TIFs sometimes use sales taxes?  So now my question  would be, who is driving this?  Pete, I love that your site is moving to function as a news source.  Set up a short Q & A session with this person.  There may be a valid reason they went through these gyrations.   Perhaps given $100k, the FofA organization can get significantly more bang for the buck than the city.  You all serve a great function being a watchdog but maybe soliciting some feedback from the other side would be helpful.


Some TIF's collect a portion of sales tax but not this particular TIF.

What is driving this is the City wanting to clear everything out so they can put the convention hotel on that site.  And then the people at the Arts Festival not wanting to go to Central Park, as they feel the area is too raw.

----------


## mugofbeer

It does seem the process is a bit twisted but if the outcome is as you say, then OK.  This is why  we elect the City Council, to make decisions that benefit the city.  Compared to the cronyism and waste seen when I was younger in OKC, it seems they do a decent job.  They have to or voters and new media such as this will call them on it. A hotel of the 600-800 room variety with top notch support facilities isnt going to happen without a public-private partnership.  Both Dallas and Denver had to pony up in big ways to get their hotels.  A hotel developer isn't going to just plop down $750 million on an OKC hotel and take on100% of the risk if they weren't going to do it in Dallas or Denver - nor is a private lender.  I am probably  too much glass-half-full on this but it seems that a little dialogue with someone who participated in the process might explain a lot.

----------


## mkjeeves

Meanwhile in other parts of the city, the city says they don't have the million bucks it would take to do something about the most derelict, blighted and fire prone property in the city, Lantana Apartments.

----------


## Pete

> It does seem the process is a bit twisted but if the outcome is as you say, then OK.  This is why  we elect the City Council, to make decisions that benefit the city.  Compared to the cronyism and waste seen when I was younger in OKC, it seems they do a decent job.  They have to or voters and new media such as this will call them on it. A hotel of the 600-800 room variety with top notch support facilities isnt going to happen without a public-private partnership.  Both Dallas and Denver had to pony up in big ways to get their hotels.  A hotel developer isn't going to just plop down $750 million on an OKC hotel and take on100% of the risk if they weren't going to do it in Dallas or Denver - nor is a private lender.  I am probably  too much glass-half-full on this but it seems that a little dialogue with someone who participated in the process might explain a lot.


The TIF programs have already changed due to the light shined on them by this site and by Ed Shadid and Pete White.

The OKC Public Schools are now much better informed and are actually at the negotiating table with the City, and that has already changed several things, which I will soon outline in detail.

However, the way Cathy O'Connor presents this information -- and there was a massive and complex presentation to Council yesterday that was not included in the agenda packet so no way for anyone to review in advance -- is very one-sided.

And of course it is.  She is in charge of the Alliance for Economic Development and TIF is by far and away her biggest tool.  If I had a high-paying (she's paid almost as much as our City Manager who manages thousands of employees) and high-profile job and could get my hands on hundreds of millions and maybe even billions of dollars that I could spend at pretty much my own discretion, I'd do the same thing.

But...  This is tax money just by other names and if they are only going to present one side of things then someone has to present the other side, which is what I attempt to do.

In the process, people at the City have labeled me and the site as 'anti-TIF' which is fantastically unfair.  But it's the way things work in OKC...  If you don't just nod along with anything termed as Economic Development, you are immediately attacked.


I wish the video from the TIF Town Hall would be posted because you will see that the other main speaker was very critical of TIF's and in that situation I did my best to present the facts of how things work in OKC and make arguments I know the people at the City would and have put forth.

----------


## mugofbeer

You do a great job of it and I enjoy seeing both sides.  Keep it up!

----------


## Pete

They have started setup for the 2018 Festival of the Arts which will run April 24-29.

----------


## PlaschkeSucks

Anyone know why the Festival of Arts was moved from over by the Myriad/Myriad Gardens/old Stage Center to the 
Municipal Building?

----------


## Pete

> Anyone know why the Festival of Arts was moved from over by the Myriad/Myriad Gardens/old Stage Center to the 
> Municipal Building?


Because the streetcar will soon be running along Hudson, which is right in the middle of the old Arts Festival location.

----------


## Urbanized

Being a sentimental type I was slow to embrace the new location but a few seasons in I'm now a big believer. It feels purpose-built for this event and other than not being next to the Myriad Gardens - and also Stage Center, which was gone either way - I feel like the new location is superior in pretty much every way. The primacy of the food court is reduced, but I would not say that's a bad thing. It's an arts festival, not a food festival. And certainly there is still just as much food available and truthfully better areas for consumption, including the steps of the civic center.

----------


## shawnw

This festival belongs in the "Civic Center" (MAPS 0 not the municipal auditorium).

Personally I wish they would use Couch/Colcord/Latting for the food court so it would be contiguous. Going back and forth between the two halves is ridic on the crowded nights. Those areas could be repurposed if the food was moved to the other side of City Hall. You might then say that the food would be too removed from the core of the festival, but it kinda was before in the previous location.

----------


## Dustin

It doesn't feel right not being next to the Myriad Gardens. Luckily it's not far away.

----------


## Urbanized

> This festival belongs in the "Civic Center" (MAPS 0 not the municipal auditorium).
> 
> Personally I wish they would use Couch/Colcord/Latting for the food court so it would be contiguous. Going back and forth between the two halves is ridic on the crowded nights. Those areas could be repurposed if the food was moved to the other side of City Hall. You might then say that the food would be too removed from the core of the festival, but it kinda was before in the previous location.


I’ve thought the same thing and I’m pretty sure I’ve heard someone trustworthy say that is a part of a long-term plan or at least consideration. Wouldn’t swear to it though.

----------


## HOT ROD

> Being a sentimental type I was slow to embrace the new location but a few seasons in I'm now a big believer. It feels purpose-built for this event and other than not being next to the Myriad Gardens - and also Stage Center, which was gone either way - I feel like the new location is superior in pretty much every way. The primacy of the food court is reduced, but I would not say that's a bad thing. It's an arts festival, *not a food festival*. And certainly there is still just as much food available and truthfully better areas for consumption, including the steps of the civic center.


Speaking to this, I hope Oklahoma City does not duplicate efforts here at the Scissortail Park. I hope they keep the Arts Festival at the Civic Center and move the food festival, aka, the 'Taste of Oklahoma City' to the new park. 

Take a note from Chicago's Taste (the best one there is) and go from there, but don't diminish nor try to move the existing ART festival to the much larger park. Could also benchmark the Bite of Seattle for ideas for the food festival but OKC already has a top knotch arts festival right where and when it is. ...

----------


## Pete

Press release:

*************

Festival of the Arts Returns – Moving from April to June 2021 

 After weeks of deliberation and planning with the city and community members, Arts Council Oklahoma City (ACOKC) has decided to move Festival of the Arts from its usual time in April to new June dates: June 22nd - 27th. “Moving Festival of the Arts to June this year is the right decision for the event and the community,” says Peter Dolese, ACOKC Executive Director. “It gives more time for vaccine distribution and protection allowing us to design an outdoor event that implements CDC guidelines and creates an enjoyable, safe experience.”  

Traditionally, Festival of the Arts takes place outdoors the last full week of April each year at Bicentennial Park. However, the event was canceled in 2020 due to the COVID-19 outbreak. “Knowing what we are up against this year and with the advancement of vaccine distribution, we are confident in providing an in-person outdoor event, with some changes, to make a safe experience for all,” says Gilbert Magdaleno, Festival of the Arts Director.  Changes include expansion of festival grounds to the east lawn of City Hall and Patience Latting Drive. “Festival of the Arts is a major cultural event in our city and its return will, certainly I think, bring with it a return to normalcy in our community that is very welcome and very much missed," says OKC Mayor David Holt.  

The decision was made in a joint effort amongst city officials, ACOKC board, staff, and Festival of the Arts volunteer Co-Chairs Kaycee Nolting and Randy Cassimus. “We are so thankful for the hard work put in by the City of Oklahoma City and Arts Council OKC, which has resulted in a safe, workable plan for us to host Festival of the Arts in 2021,” says Cassimus. “We missed the event in so many ways last year. To say we’re excited to hold an in-person Festival this summer – with our artists, performers, wonderful volunteers and festival-goers - is an understatement.”

----------


## jerrywall

An outdoor even in June will likely be unpleasant (at least for those of us who don't like the heat), but it's a smart change if there is going to be a chance of having an arts festival this year.  I might have pushed for fall if it had been my decision.  June might be a little optimistic, but hopefully they can pull this off safely.  I know of several artists who depend on the revenues from the arts festival, and who were really hurt this past year by it's cancellation.

----------


## mikeareese

Hurd on Heard in Edmond said it is on so far. Hopefully the fair will not be cancelled.

----------


## jn1780

> Hurd on Heard in Edmond said it is on so far. Hopefully the fair will not be cancelled.


The fair should be fine, still a long way away till September.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> An outdoor even in June will likely be unpleasant (at least for those of us who don't like the heat), but it's a smart change if there is going to be a chance of having an arts festival this year.  I might have pushed for fall if it had been my decision.  June might be a little optimistic, but hopefully they can pull this off safely.  I know of several artists who depend on the revenues from the arts festival, and who were really hurt this past year by it's cancellation.


Yeah. We only go to Paseo occasionally because Memorial Day weekend can be miserably hot with all the buildings and tents blocking the wind.

----------


## Libbymin

> An outdoor even in June will likely be unpleasant (at least for those of us who don't like the heat), but it's a smart change if there is going to be a chance of having an arts festival this year.  I might have pushed for fall if it had been my decision.  June might be a little optimistic, but hopefully they can pull this off safely.  I know of several artists who depend on the revenues from the arts festival, and who were really hurt this past year by it's cancellation.


It might be a little warmer but I think people will be looking forward to going anyway after missing last year.

----------


## Pete

After missing last year due to the pandemic, the Festival of the Arts is back at Centennial Park starting tomorrow (Tuesday) and running through Sunday.

----------


## stlokc

Pete, I really love those pictures. Downtown looks so ... dare I say ... dense.

Seriously, these are every bit as impressive to me as a skyline shot from 30 blocks away.

----------


## 5alive

^^^^^

----------


## shawnw

Maybe if the four surface lots in the pictures had buildings on them

----------


## stlokc

ShawnW, of course nothing is perfect. There is more work to do. And I am also aware that the presence of the booths in the streets ringing the park also adds to the impression of density. I was just struck by these pictures (particularly the top one) because of I'm not used to seeing a lower-level view from this direction. Usually pictures of our skyline feel the need to get the whole Devon Tower in the picture, which means it has to be farther away and usually at a higher altitude. This means you see more open space in the usual photographs. I just like these as a contrast to those.

----------


## SEMIweather

Have a friend performing at 5 p.m. Friday on the Main Stage, crossing my fingers that it'll be in the shade of City Hall by then given the weather forecast that day, lmao.

----------


## Anonymous.

Why does the grass already appear to be dead/burned in this park?

----------


## shawnw

I think I recall them laying new sod this past winter/spring and it kinda looks like it didn't take

----------


## midtownokcer

Well, it was nice having it back! I sorely missed the Strawberries Newport, though. Anyone have a story as to why it wasn't available this year and if it will make a comeback next year?

----------


## Pete

> Well, it was nice having it back! I sorely missed the Strawberries Newport, though. Anyone have a story as to why it wasn't available this year and if it will make a comeback next year?


Due to the pandemic, they didn't allow any food service by volunteers.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Due to the pandemic, they didn't allow any food service by volunteers.


The Lost Ogle's Louis Fowler wrote that the organization that normally sold them decided on a food truck theme and hence went with something else and didn't offer them (or something like that).  I can't verify since that story's behind a paywall now and their content is not worth what they charge, unlike some other OKC-specific sites.  :Smile:

----------


## Pete

^

Food trucks were required this year as part of the 'no volunteers handling food' mandate.

----------


## TheTravellers

> ^
> 
> Food trucks were required this year as part of the 'no volunteers handling food' mandate.


Gotcha, I don't think the TLO article included that bit.

----------


## Anonymous.

I went one of the days. It was a great setup. But honestly ending at 9pm in late June is pretty strange considering the sun is just down by then for relief from the heat.

----------


## shawnw

I agree but it's always ended at 9 right? I get what you mean that it should have been tweaked for June vs April.

Lack of Strawberries Newport was disappointing.

IMO they should keep some food trucks even when they go back to the old way of doing it. Nice for local concepts to be represented like that.

Really liked having a stage on the east side of city hall.

----------


## Jeepnokc

Great to have the festival back.  Would be nice if they would push tents out into street further so you don't have to navigate the curb and the low trees when looking at the booths.  Also, those booths seemed to be traffic jams as egress was limited between booths.

----------


## mugofbeer

Any discussion of moving it to Scissortail or do people prefer the smaller venue?

----------


## shawnw

> Great to have the festival back.  Would be nice if they would push tents out into street further so you don't have to navigate the curb and the low trees when looking at the booths.  Also, those booths seemed to be traffic jams as egress was limited between booths.


agreed, I think it's been this way for years, but it _felt_ worse this year for some reason

----------


## shawnw

> Any discussion of moving it to Scissortail or do people prefer the smaller venue?


I prefer it at Bicentennial because I live just four blocks away :-)

----------


## catcherinthewry

> Any discussion of moving it to Scissortail or do people prefer the smaller venue?


I'd like to see it move to Scissortail, but I've been told that the city made a substantial investment in electrical and water hookups for Bicentennial so I expect it to stay there for the foreseeable future.

----------


## Pete

They opened yesterday.  Runs through Sunday 4/24.

----------


## CCOKC

I have already been twice. The food booths are back this year!

----------


## Laramie

> I have already been twice. The food booths are back this year!


Any smoked Turkey Legs or Strawberry Crepes...

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Any smoked Turkey Legs or Strawberry Crepes...


https://www.artscouncilokc.com/culinary-arts/

----------


## midtownokcer

It's been a long three years without Strawberries Newport!

----------


## Ross MacLochness

great drone pic!

----------


## Dustin

I miss it being right next to MBG.

----------


## sooner88

We had a gyro, biang biang noodles and their jalapeno, chicken and cheese eggroll last night, and all were excelent. Weather was perfect once it cooled down, and it was packed. It's taken me some time to get used to it being at the new location vs. MBG, but it's growing on me. This is probably my favorite event of the year in the city, hopefully the weather holds off a little for the weekend.

----------


## okatty

You picked better than we did - split an Indian Taco which was very average (and maybe not even that).  But regardless, the fun is strolling around and seeing all the amazingly talented artists on display.   Really a fantastic event.

----------


## Sean21

Definitely one our top events in the city every year.

----------

